# The Sony user pile on.



## Ozarker (Oct 2, 2019)

Incredible. I am a member of a local Facebook lighting group. One of our members, a Canon shooter, asked the group for reasons to get a new Sony rather than a Canon. My simple answer was, "If you like Sony's colors and ergonomics better." I did not talk Sony down and extol any virtues of Canon. Just a very short post.

I got mobbed! haha. They all focused on color science. I made three innocuous comments like, "Glad you are happy." etc. The leader of the group is a Sony shooter. My ability to post to the group was taken away. Wow. Anyway, it is funny to me considering the number of people that sign up for accounts here just to tell us about Sony. Cult like.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 2, 2019)

You failed to bow to the virtues of the Holy Exmor and the associated amazing DR and ability to underexpose by 10-stops and still produce a superlative image. Clearly, you deserved to be smote down, you should be grateful for a mere banishment.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 2, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Incredible. I am a member of a local Facebook lighting group. One of our members, a Canon shooter, asked the group for reasons to get a new Sony rather than a Canon. My simple answer was, "If you like Sony's colors and ergonomics better." I did not talk Sony down and extol any virtues of Canon. Just a very short post.
> 
> I got mobbed! haha. They all focused on color science. I made three innocuous comments like, "Glad you are happy." etc. The leader of the group is a Sony shooter. My ability to post to the group was taken away. Wow. Anyway, it is funny to me considering the number of people that sign up for accounts here just to tell us about Sony. Cult like.


It seems that many people do not want a discussion, just fanboy ravings.

most design decisions seem to be a balance of factors. You have a trade off between low light performance and megapixels. You have a trade off between ergonomics and size. There is no way that you are going to see a camera that does everything better. I choose to rejoice in the variety of choices out there and let my needs dictate my choices.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 2, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> You failed to bow to the virtues of the Holy Exmor and the associated amazing DR and ability to underexpose by 10-stops and still produce a superlative image. Clearly, you deserved to be smote down, you should be grateful for a mere banishment.


Scary, and Halloween is just around the corner. I think I'm going to leave town for a few days


----------



## stevelee (Oct 2, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> You failed to bow to the virtues of the Holy Exmor and the associated amazing DR and ability to underexpose by 10-stops and still produce a superlative image. Clearly, you deserved to be smote down, you should be grateful for a mere banishment.


Why would a “lighting” group attract Sony users when the cameras don’t need actual light?


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 2, 2019)

Got on the wife's computer to try and figure out why this guy was so heavily stoking the fire. Need proof that Sony has paid trolls? His other page says, "Alpha Collective Member at Sony." LOL He is a good photographer though.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 2, 2019)

It's CDS.
Canon Derangement Syndrome.

Very common nowadays, especially among milleniums and the left leaners.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 2, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Incredible. I am a member of a local Facebook lighting group. One of our members, a Canon shooter, asked the group for reasons to get a new Sony rather than a Canon. My simple answer was, "If you like Sony's colors and ergonomics better." I did not talk Sony down and extol any virtues of Canon. Just a very short post.
> 
> I got mobbed! haha. They all focused on color science. I made three innocuous comments like, "Glad you are happy." etc. The leader of the group is a Sony shooter. My ability to post to the group was taken away. Wow. Anyway, it is funny to me considering the number of people that sign up for accounts here just to tell us about Sony. Cult like.


Is your ID on that group CanonFanBoy?


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 2, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Is your ID on that group CanonFanBoy?


No. My ID is my name. Turns out he is also a moderator for the group. He deleted 2 of my remarks and left 2, then restricted my ability to post at all. I assume it was him, anyway. So I am apparently banned from posting, but not from the group. The guy who runs the page... I'll see him Saturday at a workshop he's doing. He's also a Sony shooter, but I find it hard to believe it was him. I'll talk to him about it. He's a real nice guy. I looked up Sony's page about ambassadors. They have them for local areas all over the world. I could not find a comprehensive list. I thought something was up because I have had a few photos just disappear from the group. I always list what I shot the photo with and the model's name just like I do here. I guess having posts deleted by a Sony Ambassador is flattering. Especially photos.  That's how I choose to see it.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 2, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Incredible. I am a member of a local Facebook lighting group. One of our members, a Canon shooter, asked the group for reasons to get a new Sony rather than a Canon. My simple answer was, "If you like Sony's colors and ergonomics better." I did not talk Sony down and extol any virtues of Canon. Just a very short post.
> 
> I got mobbed! haha. They all focused on color science. I made three innocuous comments like, "Glad you are happy." etc. The leader of the group is a Sony shooter. My ability to post to the group was taken away. Wow. Anyway, it is funny to me considering the number of people that sign up for accounts here just to tell us about Sony. Cult like.


You just committed a sacrilege, and still wonder why you got banished?
Are you naive?
What you did is worse than burning the flag or killing a puppy! Shame on you, miserable creature!


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi CanonFanBoy!

It is really sad that we live in times where good breeding and coming from a civilized parents' home seem to be more a downside than worthwhile.
It is frightening that we live in times where spin doctors, the discrediting of science and good journalism have more effect on opinion of the people than the verifiable sources. No matter if we're just talking about cameras or if it's politics or minorities rights.

It is dangerous to withdraw, to resign, to give up. We must stand up against those trolls, opinion formers and liars.
Otherwise we'll lose our free and democratic world to those bad guys.

Good luck to all of us.



CanonFanBoy said:


> ...
> I got mobbed!
> ...
> My ability to post to the group was taken away. Wow.
> ...


Oh, "land of the free and home of the brave", how you have changed.
My father came to the US after second world war as one of the first school exchange participants.
He fell in love with this country. He was one of those rebuilding Germany with this vision in mind.
He teached me a lot about democracy, liberalism and justness.
His love turned into sorrow within the last two decades.
And we have to take care about each other, because otherwise the world will change to the bad.

Sorry for this rant. But too many bad things happen at places where it was unthinkable.


----------



## Kit. (Oct 2, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I got mobbed! haha. They all focused on color science. I made three innocuous comments like, "Glad you are happy." etc.


I hate to say it, but you are not always able to judge how innocuous your comments are. You know it by yourself, sometimes you even warn CanonRumors posters about it.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 2, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Hi CanonFanBoy!
> 
> It is really sad that we live in times where good breeding and coming from a civilized parents' home seem to be more a downside than worthwhile.
> It is frightening that we live in times where spin doctors, the discrediting of science and good journalism have more effect on opinion of the people than the verifiable sources. No matter if we're just talking about cameras or if it's politics or minorities rights.
> ...



It has become almost impossible to have a discussion where different views are presented. People seem to have become polarized and incapable of listening to contrary viewpoints. We see it a lot on this forum too.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 2, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> It has become almost impossible to have a discussion where different views are presented. People seem to have become polarized and incapable of listening to contrary viewpoints. We see it a lot on this forum too.


True. Honestly, it is surprising how vicious they got. My first comment to a guy asking why he should get Sony instead of Canon was, "If you like the colors better." That's all. Then the pile on began. I thought that was a simple reason to switch. It would certainly be one of the things I would think about. ergonomics being the other.

Glass Ceiling says Ambassadors with Sony start at $45,000 a year. Nice work if, one can get it. But the thing is this: Is that being an Ambassador for a company? Or is that driving people away? I think the latter. They've created an echo chamber of their own making, in my opinion. I think the Program should be renamed, "Hit Squad".  I would never consider switching after all that. Surely Sony knows this stuff is happening. Maybe not. Anyway, I decided to quit the group and have. I'll stay in touch with the guy doing workshops. He's really a cool guy. He's not an Ambassador and never pushes one brand over the other. The workshops are very inexpensive too. He's helped me a great deal.

I've really worked at being magnanimous here and everywhere else. Not always successful, but I try. Not seeing body language or hearing a voice inflection can get me confused about intent sometimes. Social media can sometimes be the most antisocial place there is.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 2, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> It's CDS.
> Canon Derangement Syndrome.
> 
> Very common nowadays, especially among milleniums and the left leaners.


Yes, but CDS, like the other DS, works both ways. Believe me. A yuuuuge problem.  My daughter is a millennial, and she does just fine as an engineer for Microsoft. They aren't all bad. Same goes for conservatives and liberals.  I think the vast majority of people are good. We just don't hear from them much.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 2, 2019)

I'd say that a large majority of Sony users are like most Nikon, Canon etc... users nice and friendly people.
Yet, among them, there seem to be fanatics who form kind of a "Sony reigns supreme" sect.
Why, I can't explain. But fact is, a similar behavior cannot be found among Fujiists, Nikonists or Olympusists.
I don't believe this is being controlled by Sony, which is a respectable and respected Japanese company, sometimes even producing for Canon.
It makes me sometimes think of a few European Apple users, who consider themselves part of an enlightened elite...


----------



## jprusa (Oct 3, 2019)

The Sony forum trolls remind me of the little kid you would see screaming and crying in the check out line because he didn't get a candy bar.


----------



## fjhphoto (Oct 4, 2019)

Anyone want to know exactly what was said? Because it's nowhere near the level stated here. I could show the entire thread too.


----------



## fjhphoto (Oct 4, 2019)

If anyone has any questions about my actions or what I do for a living, just ask. I'm the most transparent and open person because I like helping people and have nothing to hid. I'm NOT making 45k a year as an ambassador. I'm not making ANY money from Sony as an ambassador. Such baseless lies being spread here by someone bitter because not everyone agreed with his opinion.


----------



## fjhphoto (Oct 4, 2019)

There was Canon shooters and Nikon shooters who commented and had a healthy discussion. Not create a drama filled post such as this one.


----------



## fjhphoto (Oct 4, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> No. My ID is my name. Turns out he is also a moderator for the group. He deleted 2 of my remarks and left 2, then restricted my ability to post at all. I assume it was him, anyway. So I am apparently banned from posting, but not from the group. The guy who runs the page... I'll see him Saturday at a workshop he's doing. He's also a Sony shooter, but I find it hard to believe it was him. I'll talk to him about it. He's a real nice guy. I looked up Sony's page about ambassadors. They have them for local areas all over the world. I could not find a comprehensive list. I thought something was up because I have had a few photos just disappear from the group. I always list what I shot the photo with and the model's name just like I do here. I guess having posts deleted by a Sony Ambassador is flattering. Especially photos.  That's how I choose to see it.



Which posts did I delete? I have the admin actions of the group for the last to weeks. I'm more than happy to post them. Didn't remove a single photo of yours.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 4, 2019)

fjhphoto said:


> Which posts did I delete? I have the admin actions of the group for the last to weeks. I'm more than happy to post them. Didn't remove a single photo of yours.


You signed up just for this? Yes you did. Cyber stalk much? You deleted my post right before your last response. You deleted my first post, I believe, about whether the guy should choose which colors he liked best.. I advocated neither way. I never brought up color science as you folks said I did. You guys did. You piled on after my innocuous comment that NEVER advocated he get one camera or another. A bit childish on your part. That's sad. I never said anything against Sony, just that I also did not enjoy the ergonomics. So please, crawl back under your rock. You are a great photographer. I am not. Your work speaks for itself. Being so insecure as to allowing others to express personal decisions is just plain wrong. If you didn't do it, then one of the other admins did. You, however, were the main culprit. So just knock it off. BTW: Thanks for coming around and corroborating my story. You guys can't help yourselves. Now you sign up here to stir the pot even more. Leave me alone. Ignored.

***Hmmmm, I wonder how he found out about this thread? Glad he didn't deny the pile on nor the taking away of my ability to post further.

*I'd also like to add that there are posts missing from his screen shot, from what I remember. I'd not have quit the group otherwise. I enjoyed the group. My ability to post anywhere at all in the group was taken away, not because comments were turned off for this section. The time he locked the thread is also not there.


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 5, 2019)

wel.. just strictly on the subject. yes. Sony " Colour Magic" can be fixed in POST. not with a simple White Balance Temperature + Green/Magenta slides though!

the issue is that Sony files emphasise the Green area of the spectrum where Canon files favour the REDS. It would have to be a Curve base correction.. time consuming unless X-Rite ColorChecker was used on the shoot and camera profile was created.. still. what happens if I need a quick JPEG OOC? I seriously dislike the SONY look. I am sorry. RIsking to sound elitistic but not many people even see this. not even many photographers.


----------



## docsmith (Oct 5, 2019)

Wow....if that kinda of discussion got users banned, CR forum wouldn't exist.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 5, 2019)

docsmith said:


> Wow....if that kinda of discussion got users banned, CR forum wouldn't exist.


 That wasn't all of it. He had screen shots of the thread posted here yesterday, but they were after he'd (In my opinion he did it. I can't prove it. Could have been another admin.) deleted things. The screen shots were taken after deletions and after the locking of the thread. He did lock the thread. In my opinion, that's why we get trolled so much over here. Patrolling of the forum by the (in my opinion) fanatics.


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 5, 2019)

Can we send Harry over there just for a day? That will teach them a lesson or two...


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 5, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> Can we send Harry over there just for a day? That will teach them a lesson or two...


He's CRANKING up the Liberty Bell NOW! 

*At the very least, Harry is entertaining and seems really smart to a dummy like me.


----------

